# 2011 mahindra 5530 shuttle shift won’t work



## Fentenetty (Feb 24, 2019)

Hello, I have to join a new forum every month to keep this mahindra going. This time it’s the shuttle shift. While feeding the shuttle shift went loose and it is in neutral. Previously the roll pin in the shaft sheared many times and was replaced with a Lynch pin.....bad move! Now the problem is in the tranny I think but need some schematics th fogure our how to get in there. This is my only tractor so I have the two round bales on the ground that were on the tractor and no way to feed so I’m really stressing. Thanks for any help!


----------



## Fentenetty (Feb 24, 2019)

Update....I have now stuck my MF50 up in mud trying to pull the Mahindra out of the field. It’s so wet here that it’s looking like a field repair.


----------



## Fentenetty (Feb 24, 2019)

So in my infinate wisdom, I replaced the roll pin on the shuttle shift shaft with a Lynch pin to keep from shearing it.........well now the shifter has sheared inside the tranny housing. Anyone have a diagram of this area or some helpful information for repair. Does not appear to be any inspection plates on the housing and I can’t seem to find a good place to start. Thanks.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

You have hit upon the one real fault I have with Mahindra. It used to be they published their parts catalog and diagrams just like any legitimate tractor manufacturer. Now, you have to chase through the local dealer, which is likely a used car sales, pizza joint, trailer sales place, or whatever business sells the tractor and try and obtain the needed information. 

I recommend checking with your local dealer first, then if they are not responsive go to Bill's Tractor & Equipment 866-403-6013, and request the repair manual. Bill's has always been responsive, and maybe that has to do with being Texans?


----------



## Fentenetty (Feb 24, 2019)

Thanks, I have felt with Bill in the past. My local dealer is not worth the phone call.


----------



## Fentenetty (Feb 24, 2019)

Sorry Bill...I ment “dealt”.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I felt that you meant dealt!


----------

